# questions for mamas who have miscarried



## 2JuneBoys (Apr 25, 2002)

I have had two miscarraiges in the last 8 months. Both were very early (5 and 6 weeks). I also have two sons, ages 5 and 3. I so want a third child but I am scared to try again and go through this again. I have not had any tests, my dr. claims it is just a fluke that I have had two in a row. She did recommend that we try progesterone next time if my levels are low. Has anyone tried this? What about natural progesterone cream? I am 33 years old and all of a sudden feeling old and that my body has let me down. My first two pregnancies were so easy- I just don't know what is going on with me. I know that miscarriage is very common but two in a row? I would love to hear some words of encouragement!


----------



## Gracefulmom (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm so sorry about your babies...

I had three miscarriages (all early like yours were) after one normal pregnancy. Tried oral progesterone and baby aspirin after the second miscarriage. After the third I tested positive for anti-nuclear antibodies, so for my next pregnancy I took heparin shots 2x/day as soon as we started ttc until she was born.

My suggestion would be to do as much research as you can on possible causes of miscarriage, and find a doctor who will TRY things... mine said most doctors won't treat miscarriage until after you've had three of them. I felt like I had to find out what was happening, and just "trying again" doesn't help that.

Sending ((((hugs)))) and best wishes to you!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I too had early miscarriages - I've used Progesterone supositories with both of my successfull pregnancies. I also did heperin shots.

I agree that you need to research all the options. What I found was Progesterone has very few side effects and is really quite safe during pregnancy. Again, you need to really look at all the options and make sure you have a doctor you can trust.


----------



## 2JuneBoys (Apr 25, 2002)

You guys are so right- I too feel like just "trying again" isn't the best way to go. My dr. said that most insurance companies won't pay for tests until you have had three miscarriages. She also just didn't recommend them. She said that most of the time they don't find anything- especially in women who have already had healthy pregnancies/children. It is hard, I have been researching a TON and feel like I can't just do nothing. How do you find out if you have anit-nuclear antibodies? Are most of these situations symptomless? Is it just a blood test? Also when did you start the progesterone? My dr. said to come in to be tested AFTER I find out that I am pregnant but I have read that you should start at ovulation. Thanks for the advice!
Elisa


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Most problums with the immune system are very hard to detect. I have aniticardiolipin antibodies - it's part of Lupis. I had several classic symptoms in the years leading up to it. Though the doctors won't say it 'caused' my birth lossess, it's very likely.

Looking for an antibody problum is usually done by blood test. However if the antibody is not present at the time, you won't find the answer your looking for.

From what I've learned your doctor is right. Testing very rarely reveals anything conclusive. It's such a delicate balance of hormones that sustain a pregnancy.

I started Progesterone as soon as I found I was pregnant. When I had in-vitro I stared the day of the implantation. Different doctors will have different theories.

You must be feeling so lost right now. Your greiving and searching for answeres. Please, take care of yourself. Make suire you keep hydrated and make sure your eating healty meals high in iron. Leafy greans are very important now. Try to get as much rest as possible.

Your in my thoughts.


----------



## Annais (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm not sure why doctors wait to do tests. It's so painful, one would hope that they would at least try to find out if there is a reason. I understand that there isn't always a reason for m/c, but it seems kind of sadistic to keep you wondering.
I feel pretty lucky with my midwives/doctors. I had to go in for an ultrasound at 10 1/2 weeks, because they thought my uterus was bicornate and wanted to get an idea of how it was shaped. That's when we found out our baby had no heartbeat. They did tests right away, for everything. We went to a specialist, and found out that my uterus is actually septated, which ultimately means that I would never be able to carry a baby full term, we would just keep having miscarriages. Fortunately, surgery may be able to help, and we're getting that done in October.
Anyway, sorry for the rambling, but my point is that they could have easily let me get pregnant 2 or 3 more times, and I would have miscarried every time. I'm 33, and if I had had to wait, I may have lost my chance all together to have a baby.
Good luck, 2June Boys...keep us posted.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

If there were repeat miscarriages I think I would have testing done.

Only one in four pregnancies result in a live birth so I think most miscarriages are just "one of those things" which really offers no solace...and could very well make you feel worse....

I agree it is sadistic to make one wait for three miscarriages...but I guess it sort of makes sense..it just doesn't seem fair when one is concerned..









Wow JenJen, I never heard of a seperated uterus..Good Lord..what a trial!!.


----------



## Annais (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks, abimommy...
Actually, it's septated, which means...oh geez, I'm not sure exactly what it means...Hmmm... something to do with a septum in there...it's really hard to explain! I should have had the doctor write down a definition for me. I hardly understand it myself!









A separated uterus would be very scary!


----------



## Laura7169 (Jun 27, 2002)

I had a miscarriage last December and my Doctor suggested that I try progesterone suppositories, because I'm against synthetic medicine (I had already tried for 2 cycles Progest, natural progesterone cream). Progesterone suppositories (Progestin) as opposed to taking it orally, have virtually no side-effects at all. It is a microcrystallized version of true progesterone, not synthetic, and is safe during pregnancy. My dr. suggested that I take it during the luteal phase every month (from the 15th day until I get my period). If I got pregnant, I could just keep on taking it for the first three months until the placenta took over. You should take it at night because it kind of "gushes" out (yuck, sorry). Also, my doctor tested the chromosomes of my baby after my D and C and that was my FIRST miscarriage. Any dr that won't do it I wouldn't believe him that it's for insurance reasons. After doing some of your own research to see what feels best to you, I would ask your dr. to prescribe you the progesterone if you want it (don't ask him, tell him that you want it).
I've learned that doctors are way too busy to pay attention to us as individuals. You've got to get informed and ask for what you want and need. I'm afraid to get pregnant again too, even after one miscarriage. It's normal (I think) Best of luck to you.


----------



## 2JuneBoys (Apr 25, 2002)

I know that with my first m/c it was so early that they couldn't really test the embryo but they did test everything else and it came back fine. I had planned a vacation (before I knew that I had m/c) the second time and therefore was not arround for a follow-up after my second d&c. I had an appointment for today that was canceled due to someone elses surgery. That's fine by me, it has been four weeks since my d&c and I am currently hosting AF so it is not the best time to go in. We know there is nothing wrong with my uterus since I have had two normal pregnancies but I am really thinking that it would be a good idea to demand the progesterone and start it when we start ttc again. I have read nothing about it being harmful and if it can't hurt then why not? I really need to feel like I am doing SOMETHING.
Elisa


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Elisa,

I understand your frustrations. I have felt them too. I actually yelled at my doctor at one point (he's no longer my doctor).

You feel helpless because you don't know why it happend or if there is anything you can do to prevent it. It's so understandable.

I think what's hardest is that the human body is such a delicate make-up of hormones that most miscarriages go without any answers. It hurts not knowing.

Please, feel free to lean on us for support as you travle down this path. Your feelings are so important right now. Many of the stages of greif can be very confussing and frightening, but please know, that it's all a part of what your going through.

I'd like to suggest the book "Miscarriage A Shattered Dream" buy Sharokee Ilses - it's a very good book and may guide you to some of the answeres your seaking.

Gently in my thoughs.


----------



## KristiD (Dec 20, 2001)

I had a miscarriage in February 2001 at 7 weeks and another miscarriage in August 2001. I thought I would never have another baby. I have two sons ages 6 and 4, so I didn't understand what was happening. After my miscarriage in August I found out I became pregnant 2 weeks after the miscarriage, and I had a healthy 9.5 lb baby boy in May. So, don't give up hope, sometimes things do turn around!


----------



## 2JuneBoys (Apr 25, 2002)

Thanks Kristi, you give me hope. It has been two months since my d&c and I am now able to start trying again but I am so scared. I think I might wait one more month since we are about to move to another state next week, I don't want the stress of that affecting it in any way. Thanks again for sharing your story. It really helps!


----------



## doula mary (Aug 28, 2002)

I too had tow PG losses. I had progesterone from week two-week-week 33. Injested at the Dr. Office. I am also a doula and into herbs, Vitex is VERY good to take also if your Dr. wont give you what you want.
Doula Mary


----------



## doula mary (Aug 28, 2002)

Sorry for the spelling errors girls, can you tell I'm typing and nursing at the same time. Here it is my first post..not making a very good impression.
Mom to Five, two angels in heaven,
Doula
Breatfeeing Educator.


----------



## bonnelyn5 (Sep 17, 2002)

I am sorry for your losses.

I was wondering if you have had your thyroid tested. I have hypothroidism and feel that this can definitely be a factor in miscarriage.

I would ask your doctor to at least run a TSH test. Even numbers in the upper range of normal can cause problems with miscarriage. Also, many women become hypothyroid during early pregnancy. I have had to increase my thyroid medication very early in pregnancy, with periodic increases throughout.

It is definitely worth finding out about. If the thyroid is not functioning as it should, many other hormones with be out of sync.

If you have had it tested, and were told that it was normal, find out exactly what the number is. The range is typically .5-5.5 (although some labs have slightly different ranges) If it comes back any higher than around 3, I would suspect that this may be a problem.

Someone close to me had a miscarriage at 12 weeks. I suggested that she get checked. Her tsh came back at 4.5, but she did not treat it. Then she had another mis at 6 weeks. She decided to take armour thyroid for her next pregnancy. She was on medication, and was tested at 7 weeks pregnant. Her tsh had increased to 18, , and needed to adjust her medication. She had a successful, full term pregnancy.

Many blessings on your journey.


----------



## 2JuneBoys (Apr 25, 2002)

I have not had my thyroid checked but I have been thinking about it lately- I have a friend who just miscarried and that was her problem. We just moved back to the city where I had my two children so I called my old OB today to get her opinion on the testing issue. I haven't heard back, hopefully her nurse will call me tomorrow. I hope it is something that is treatable and I can have another wonderful child!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Annais_
*Thanks, abimommy...
Actually, it's septated, which means...oh geez, I'm not sure exactly what it means...Hmmm... something to do with a septum in there...it's really hard to explain!*
Wow, I had a neighbor who had this problem! She had several miscarriages, then finally a live birth, then all the subsequent pregnancies were miscarriages as well. I guess her child that was born was contained on the one side of the uterus, at least the way she explains it. Her daughter, almost 10 now, does have some congenital defects, but I don't know if they are related. Or maybe that is *why* she survived, as she was rather small at birth.


----------



## familykiss (May 30, 2002)

I had two miscarriages - one in Feb and another in June - all after a very easy conception and pregnancy with our first son. After my 2nd miss in June I decided to get proactive. I am healthy, 120lbs, eat well etc etc so i went and saw my homeopathic pharmasicist who hooked me up with 3 remedies from Germany that give your reproductive system an overhaul. She said the stuff was like gold and being that her designation is from Europe she had access to these remedies. I also loaded up on Vit E. Anyhow, I felt really good about this and I am now pregnant at 61/2 wks. My misses were at around 7-8wks so I remain positive but my preg symtoms are stronger this time around.
Don't know how much you are into alternative healing but I also go for regular energy work and it seemed that at the times I was trying to carry the pregnancies my energy was noticably lacking in "earth energy". This relates to body and our physical structure and you can't possibly produce a little vessel if you are all spirit and fluff, catch what i mean? My earth energy now is strong and vital. I threw a Goddess party - a grounding effort, and had a blast. I realized I was pregnant just a day later.

I think that you'll be fine and keep trying. I know its hard but you just have to cling to that hope and think of each time as the possibility to be pregnant again, thats what kept us going. My midwife kept telling me to remain positive because I had had a healthy pregnancy, don't doubt your body's ability to do this again - it will happen. Prayers to you!! Sorry for the very lengthy response, I just know how you are feeling


----------



## 2JuneBoys (Apr 25, 2002)

Thank for you response. It is refreshing to hear a natural approach. I too have faith that my body can do this, I think m/c is much more common then most people think. I think that we may go for it this month. Good luck and keep me posted how things work out for you.


----------



## familykiss (May 30, 2002)

Nope...

Never did any testing as my midwife said that it was not a concern unless perhaps I went on to have a third. In retrospect I already felt like my body was deceiving me a little and to go on and have testing would have further undermined my inherant knowing of my ability to be pregnant. I hope that makes sense?

Along with my personal belief that everything was okay, was the energy work I'd been having. The presence of this little soul that was meant to come was consistent but very fearful and unsure. I hope I'm not going way out here, but I felt that same sense of trepidation each time I was pregnant (for the 2 misses). Perhaps, like me, there is an issue of timing on the part of your little soul too.

I have a cousin who recently had 2 misses after having 2 healthy, easy pregnancies. She has not required testing either and is under the care of a physician, not a midwife. She is pregnant again also. One other woman I know lost two pregnancies and then went on to have twins!! Its out of our hands in some respects, it seems. And you're right it seems many women expereince at least one miss thru their reproductive years.

I think if you feel like everything is okay and you don't need the testing for reassurance, then throw caution to the wind! You will have another baby - just hang in there. It was just over 2 months before I was pregnant with my current babe.......Good luck to you - blessings!

N


----------



## 2JuneBoys (Apr 25, 2002)

Can I ask what type of homeopathic remedies that you were on? Vitex and false unicorn root have both been recommended to me by a few people. Just wondering what you did. Thanks again for your support, it really helps!


----------



## familykiss (May 30, 2002)

hello again...

The remedies were manufactured by Heel out of Germany. One was called Sabina-Injeel, Ovarium Compositum, and Placenta Compositum. All of them came in glass ampules which are either taken orally or by injection. I took mine orally. The package inserts were in german as well. They were meant to strengthen the vascular system that supports a pregnancy and tone and cleanse the uterus and ovaries - or something along those lines. It was described as a tonic treatment for your system. Hope that helps.

N


----------

